# Painting on Clearwater Beach



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a beautiful day for painting on the beach.Started this one this Morning


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Aaron .....you know your killing me....right?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL....It is awfully beautiful here right now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I miss it this time of year. The summer not so much.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Man, the colors down there flip me out.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the summers the most! It is beautiful this time of year though.!
Yea the teal and pink is huge down there for sure!lol
Two weeks is tight, good luck boys!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's gonna be tough.I'll probably have 8 guys on it.Hey,if we can't get it done in 2, I guess it will take 3.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> LOL....It is awfully beautiful here right now.


What's the temp ?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

nice job arron but trying to power wash that high isnt really that effective on the surface. just sayin.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> What's the temp ?


he said 70 s in the vid........wish i had those temps in jan


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> he said 70 s in the vid........wish i had those temps in jan


Be nice for awhile but I know I'd miss the snow:yes:. Took a vacation to Daytona Beach couple years ago in April and thought I'd die from the heat/humidity. Great place to visit........:yes:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i just noticed the extension in the pic....missed it in the vid.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> nice job arron but trying to power wash that high isnt really that effective on the surface. just sayin.


Not sure I'm following you here?? It's just cleaning.We're not trying to water "blast" Our techniques are very effective and it is only 2 stories.
We also use venturi tips that can shoot your cleaning solutions 30-40'


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> Be nice for awhile but I know I'd miss the snow:yes:. Took a vacation to Daytona Beach couple years ago in April and thought I'd die from the heat/humidity. Great place to visit........:yes:


Wow.That just sounds so weird to me. How can you miss the snow.:no:
I lived in Ohio for 30 years.I only go back for births & funerals.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Wow.That just sounds so weird to me. How can you miss the snow.:no:
> I lived in Ohio for 30 years.I only go back for births & funerals.


I get real enjoyment out of winter sports; rabbit hunting, snowmobiling, 4x4 trail rides. I've never enjoyed the heat - even here. We're gonna take a trip south later this winter - just have to decide where, and that will hold me for another year!:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe south like the south pole


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Maybe south like the south pole


Hell maybe I'll just come to Clearwater!:whistling2: I'm pretty much all house broke now


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Aaron. How tough is that salty old dog you have working for you? He looks like he could drink thinner and light his pee on fire.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

He is a trip. Just put him on last summer and have been very impressed. I would say he's an old hippie. Loves to restore old Camaro's & Trans Am's. Takes allot of pictures for me too.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> . Loves to restore old Camaro's & Trans Am's.


I like him already:thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Hell maybe I'll just come to Clearwater!:whistling2: I'm pretty much all house broke now


So where in Clearwater should I meet you for vacation?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Would this be a working vacation? I could us the help.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Would this be a working vacation? I could us the help.


You wouldn't want to work with me,, I'm a grouchy ol bugger!. And work and vacation don't fit very well:no::thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaron. I don't know how you can work in those conditions. Sunny and in the 70s in January, sure must suck.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Hell maybe I'll just come to Clearwater!:whistling2: I'm pretty much all house broke now


Every home breaks me.:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

check out the color


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

what are those guys doing wearing sweatshirts in 70 degree weather, Florida wooses ha ha


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's pretty chilly Today 50's & windy by the water.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Did you mask soffits or just use spray shield?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks great..two weeks should be plenty!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm always amazed that everything is sprayed on the ext. All that patio furniture and stuff. No overspray issues?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a hell of a lot of progress Aaron! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm always amazed that everything is sprayed on the ext. All that patio furniture and stuff. No overspray issues?


Apartment painting 101: always work with the wind. 

Pay attention to which way it's blowing and Hammer away when downwind is clear. Cover what is necessary and move on. They are just cutting in white trim in the pics. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the colors in Florida!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Did you mask soffits or just use spray shield?


Sheilds............


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm always amazed that everything is sprayed on the ext. All that patio furniture and stuff. No overspray issues?


The right size tips & pressure and you would be surprised how much faster you can move with less covering.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> looks great..two weeks should be plenty!


They keep adding more work but the time schedule doesn't change!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm always amazed that everything is sprayed on the ext. All that patio furniture and stuff. No overspray issues?


All depends on the wind. Its something you have to keep an eye on all day especially on the beach like that where it can change several times in an hour. If it isn't something that has to be perfect you can turn down pressure really low.

Edit- Aaron answered it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> All depends on the wind. Its something you have to keep an eye on all day especially on the beach like that where it can change several times in an hour. If it isn't something that has to be perfect you can turn down pressure really low.
> 
> Edit- Aaron answered it.


Used to watch a "flip" show where the painters sprayed everything - including the ext windows-no cover of any kind, then drive away and leav paint covered windows with just a small square of clean glass in the middle.:blink:. The "flippers" always seemed happy cause it was done double quick AND cheap but i wlways wondered who had to clean up the damn mess after the "paint" crew left.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One method suggested but that I've never tried was to shoot the windows real heavy, intentionally. Heavy rather than just a fine spray is supposed to peel off real easy... 

I've never tested on a job yet though...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Depends on what type of windows but we do incorporate this method on multi pane windows that we will be painting.Sometimes using liquid mask but most of the time you don't need it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> The right size tips & pressure and you would be surprised how much faster you can move with less covering.


I end up wasting a whole day for 2 guys to mask off an entire house. Roof, soffits, windows, ground, decks etc... cost me a lot in terms of bidding.

When spraying stucco I usually use a 5 17 tip and spray with the pressure half way.

What would be your advice???

Also, when using shields and spraying soffits high up (not on perfectly flat buildings like that). I find it dangerous and kinda scary to spray and shield at the same time. So I tend to just mask... but this is also a time killer.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Would this be a working vacation? I could us the help.


Looks like a good time to me!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I end up wasting a whole day for 2 guys to mask off an entire house. Roof, soffits, windows, ground, decks etc... cost me a lot in terms of bidding.
> 
> When spraying stucco I usually use a 5 17 tip and spray with the pressure half way.
> 
> ...


Utilize spray shields more.On a job like that the spray guy will will have 4 to 6 shields in rotation and a helper. Use it till it has to much paint to be useful,give it to the helper to clean & dry while you move on with the next 1.Sometimes the helper can also assist with the shielding just don't get to comfortable with that or you will start loosing time.The helper should always be doing something else while not cleaning a shield.Covering,preping,moving ladders,getting paint ready,pullin hoses,etc...


----------

